# What's your ideal body type?



## Monika H. (Sep 2, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!!

Kiwis, what's your favorite body type, regarding men, women and whatnot?
What do you like, and you don't like?

Express your opinions freely, post pics if you want - just *try* to keep it mature and don't get thirsty.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## cunt bucket (Sep 2, 2018)

well, not obese, for one.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 2, 2018)

No fat chicks.


----------



## adorable bitch (Sep 2, 2018)

big tiddies to match a big heart.


----------



## eldri (Sep 2, 2018)

If there are any Kiwis out there...


----------



## Nick Gars (Sep 2, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 532690



Khazzar milkers.


As for me, big ass, slim.


----------



## Beth (Sep 2, 2018)

Guten Tag, Herr Himmler 

I don't like anything unnatural.  No fake muscles and boobs and whatnot, please. I also don't like way unhealthy body types. No hambeasts or lich creatures, please.

However, I'm okay with a little plus weight and hair.


----------



## eldri (Sep 2, 2018)

Beth said:


> No fake muscles



Like synthol injections


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 2, 2018)

For women, I kind of like women with curves and not exactly thin - not fat either, more of a prosperous body type, with meat in the right place. Maybe a bit chubby.
Edit: found the term I was looking for is "thicc".
I regard myself lucky in the fact that my SO is pretty much like this, although not a pure blooded Aryan.

Regarding men, I like well formed muscles but not too exaggerate: somewhat sculpted, but not pulsing or veiny stuff. Just smooth and well toned.

And don't brand me a racist, I have the utmost respect for other races, but I kind of like only white people, but make some exception for particularly beautiful black people. It's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Draza (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't reallycare as long as the bitch is not fat and maintains a healthy slim or thicc body.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Sep 2, 2018)

i like big girls , not just big titties but big in everything 
as for a male i have like 20 pounds extra i would like to shave off im of the bigger builds you know thicc bones


----------



## AJ 447 (Sep 2, 2018)

y'all already know wtf is going on


----------



## Zack the ripper (Sep 2, 2018)

emspex said:


> y'all already know wtf is going on


my courage stats aren't high enough to approach that , but i would friend the fuck outta becky


----------



## Frogasm (Sep 2, 2018)

Men: no opinion
Women: Linda Hamilton as Sarah Connor from Terminator 2


----------



## DN 420 (Sep 2, 2018)

Breathing


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 2, 2018)

Jetstream Sam


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 2, 2018)

emspex said:


> y'all already know wtf is going on


----------



## MG 620 (Sep 2, 2018)

(I truly respect the true and honest Christine.)


----------



## QU 734 (Sep 2, 2018)

Big titties, average waist, low hip flare, wide hips. Thigh gap is a plus. Hnnng.



Spoiler: :offtopic:



_"I have the utmost respect for other races."
- Heinrich Himmler_

Shit like this is why you're my favorite account on KF.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Sep 2, 2018)

It's in the name.


----------



## skiddlez (Sep 2, 2018)

Dell Inspiron or Lenovo Thinkpad running Debian. They're stable individuals who don't break my wallet. Macbooks look sexy but that's about it, dumb as a box of rocks and they're gold diggers. Stay away.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 2, 2018)

No fatties


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 2, 2018)

As long as they're interesting and have tits and a vag (from birth!) I don't give a shit.


----------



## Clop (Sep 2, 2018)

The tomboy type, straight and narrow. Flat as a fucking board.
The kind that buys men's shampoo because she's not an idiot.
Fashion sense that says "I'm one of those mentally ill trannies" but her lips say "I just like to dress this way, faggot."

Any other type is a fun-hating thot (and tomboys have amazing sex drive, hooboy.)


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Sep 2, 2018)

If he thicc, he get my dicc


----------



## QB 290 (Sep 2, 2018)

A nice personality

Edit: everyone who rated agree is a liar, and I know that because I am too


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 2, 2018)

Trim waist, wide hips, bubble butt, and boobs so huge they have their own gravitational pull.

That's probably too much for a man like me to ask, but the boner wants what it wants.


----------



## Nekromantik (Sep 2, 2018)

Broad shoulders, V shaped torso, nice forearms, no moobs.


----------



## Fiber-Rich Vegetable (Sep 2, 2018)

For women, tall, thin, and with lean muscle. For men, a little bit of chub is okay. Otherwise no fatties, and tbh no extra anything. Thin and strong. Broad shoulders, narrow waist. Maybe its the typical modella look i like.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Sep 2, 2018)

eldri said:


> If there are any Kiwis out there...


Damn it, I was going to post that 


Vrakks said:


> Jetstream Sam


It's hard to imagine a single human being _not_ being attracted to Jetstream Sam, regardless of sexual orientation.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 2, 2018)

Phat Johnny.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Sep 2, 2018)

I think Michelangelo's David is the ideal male body type. Not too muscular, not too thin, but everything is in proportion:


Spoiler: Artistic nudity











As an aside, looking at Renaissance art really makes me feel that mankind's appreciation of aesthetics has declined in recent centuries. People today seem to strive for an exaggeration of what is attractive, and the result is very often offensive to the eye.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Sep 2, 2018)

I like the anorexic section on Heavy-R.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Sep 2, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Sep 2, 2018)

Since you asked...

But seriously, tough. Slim, average tits and ass, I think the word I am looking for is "Svelte", long hair (Really important). I don't care about race, but she has to be into geeky shit, politics, philosophy or have something interesting to talk about


----------



## komissar (Sep 2, 2018)

As long as she isn't a trans Big Smoke, it'd be fine I guess. Though not an anorexic, as I don't have a rib fetish. Hair preferably long (color doesn't matter tbh), but it isn't a priority (though I'm not interested in a female Agent 47). Obviously some tits and ass are good, but with moderation (don't have a silicone fetish either).


----------



## ISO'os (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't mind fat guys as long as they're not obese. Muscles and fit/tones are a yes. No skinny stick guys.  

And an amazing sense of humour


----------



## Okkervils (Sep 2, 2018)

Danny DeVito.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 2, 2018)

Houglass figure, massive tits, legs for miles, bomb booty.  But enough about my body, in a partner I tend to prefer a little meat on the bones but otherwise I’m not super picky.  So long as they’re not super unhealthy and refusing to change.  Don’t wanna fall in love with someone who’s just gonna keel over tommorow.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 2, 2018)

I see my ideal body type every time I look in the mirror


----------



## Buer (Sep 2, 2018)

For women: Slim-ish waist, C cup boobs(not fake), a bit of a thigh gap, toned but thicc legs, preferably brunette, green eyes, kinda tall(>5'5"), non-flat butt

For men: No hair at all on their stomach, legs, or arms, no moobs, either skinny but a little toned or like one of those Calvin Klein models, dark brown or black hair


----------



## 8777BB5 (Sep 2, 2018)

For Ladies: Wrena from MacGyver Theif of Budapest or Miss Brahms from Are You Being Served
For Men: 1970 Roger Daltrey or 1985 Richard Dean Anderson


----------



## trashbat (Sep 2, 2018)

women: petite, thin is ok but fit preferred
men:


Spoiler: peak performance


----------



## BeanBidan (Sep 2, 2018)

Thicc thighs save lives


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Sep 2, 2018)

pregnant with my progeny


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 2, 2018)

Do milk.


----------



## Providence (Sep 2, 2018)

I've got a thing for matronly women - think Kathy Bates.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 2, 2018)

Daisy Duke, obviously.


----------



## Rose (Sep 2, 2018)

This (I have an eating disorder fetish)


----------



## Slowboat to China (Sep 2, 2018)

I like tall guys. I'm on the tall side for a woman, and I was surrounded by a lot of short guys growing up, and I found it kind of hard to take them seriously when I could look down and predict who was going to be balding by their 20s. I'd like my partner to be taller than me for bloody once. That being said, personality makes up for a lot, including height. If I meet an incredibly charming, smart guy who just happens to be a midget ... well, shit, you only live once.

Also, I like guys who look like they can get stuff done. No skinny hipsters. If someone in the relationship is freaking out about breaking a nail, _it had better be me._


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 3, 2018)

Is "Scottish" considered a body type?


----------



## DangerousGas (Sep 3, 2018)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Is "Scottish" considered a body type?
> View attachment 533459


I hate to break it to you, but most Scots tend to either fall into the tracksuit-wearing 'fake slav' bracket, or they look like Rab C Nesbit.


----------



## laoyang (Sep 4, 2018)

I like my women short, petite, and squishy.


----------



## OdoIslander (Sep 4, 2018)

I get a lot of flack for this haha. I also like short girls with a petite frame but a voluptuous lower half of her figure.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 4, 2018)

I like guys who are muscular but not super buff and girls who are sorta curvy and have b or c cup boobs


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 4, 2018)

“Guy next door” types who are lean but fairly toned with muscle; preferably with no body hair. Height doesn’t matter.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 4, 2018)

As long as the dude isn't obese I don't care what kind of body he has. Even if the guy's a little chubby that doesn't bug me. As long as you can get around. 
Oh, and I like tall guys.


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 4, 2018)

Dangerhair guys so I can laugh at their microbenis.


----------



## Christo4k47 (Sep 5, 2018)

Mine is about 5ft tall, smallish boobs(probably B cup) and asian. Must have a cute innocent looking face as well, no resting bitch face. Also must have an intact hymen.


----------



## The Man From G.R.I.D.S. (Sep 7, 2018)

I love gingers most of all, especially dark red hair. I like women with freckles or pinkish white skin, who always look like they're blushing or they just got out of the shower after a run.

Average height, fleshy butt and tits but flat stomach.

Basically the slutty literal trailer trash chick down the road that took my v-card in middle school after I finger blasted her. Ah, the innocence of youthful love!

This is the ideal that I think I can reasonably get. If I were better looking, rich, or pathologically confident I would expect her to be taller and fitter, but still pink and with long dark red hair in curls.

Edit

I also have a slight thing for chicks with slightly masculine jawlines and slightly bruised/delicate-looking skin around her eyes. No idea why.

Chicks with expressive eyes and faces, especially stereotypically female expressiveness, used to make me sort of nervous.


----------



## SugarSnot (Sep 7, 2018)

Give me two-dimensional beefcakes or give me death.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 7, 2018)

The people posting ITT are why the Farms exists.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Sep 7, 2018)

nice face, expressive eyes and a nice arse 
in my experience if those are good then so is the rest of them


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 7, 2018)

Physically I like a little on the slender side and a bit stacked but as long as they are proportional and not a land whale it's all good. The only thing I and my dick discriminate against is a shit personality, and excessive body hair. Seriously keep that shit cleaned up.


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 7, 2018)

For women I like exaggerated curves because they’re pretty fun to draw. IRL I think petite builts are really cute and I wish I had one 

As for men, I like “elegant” tall and slim builts. They look really nice in suits.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 7, 2018)

Borderline androgynous with small titties and a round petite ass.


----------



## c-no (Sep 7, 2018)

Fat as fuck that I need the belly wheel. It's the future and part of the glorious sport that is competitive eating.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 7, 2018)

Well hidden and not yet too badly decomposed.


----------



## firestoopscience (Sep 7, 2018)

Whatever my Avatar's body type is. But I do like people with a bit more filling. Iunno, skinny people ain't my type.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 7, 2018)

Small, Asian, dark messy hair, pale eyes, very pale skin, maybe in a white dress.

The Ring gave me weird feelings when I watched it as a kid.


----------



## SeaPancake (Sep 9, 2018)

Guys: Thin or lightly toned and tall. Not very muscular. Or my size or shorter and built like a strongman dwarf.  

Girls: Either lookin' like a 10 year old boy (very small chest, no curves) or has an hourglass figure with it all going on. 

All of them are free of body hair, of course, cuz it freaks me out. 

I like extremes.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Sep 10, 2018)

This thread made me realize that there's a lot of bi people on this site.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 10, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> This thread made me realize that there's a lot of bi people on this site.


We're all gay


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Sep 10, 2018)

Well, since we are arguing men. A twink, short and with long hair, must look somewhat femmenine.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Basically this


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 22, 2021)

For women, size 10-12. Gotta have some meat. I don't want to feel like I'm fucking a 12 y/o boy.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 22, 2021)

Broad like he was in a rugby team in his youth but while age has reduced the muscles he still has the athletic shape.

And even if that's not the case I don't mind them being lean. But no fatties, please.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 9, 2022)

totallyrandomusername said:


> I don't want to feel like I'm fucking a 12 y/o boy.


It's like imitating Greek statuary. I respect it.

At the end of the day, though, I'm prolitariat with Persian blood. I like motorboating and grabbing handfuls of stuff. _(Pic kind of related)_


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 9, 2022)

My wife has my ideal body type:

5'3"
Small boobs, but not flat.
Nice plump butt
Has a belly, but not in a gross way (I like a girl who appreciates good food)
Freckles
Asian
Soft hands
No tattoos


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 9, 2022)

Having one.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jul 11, 2022)

hair: red as the smoldering embers of a cigar
eyes: green like rolling hills of Ireland 
skin: sun kissed and bronzed naturally, like the sun kissed dirt of Tuscany. None of that spray on instatan garbage 
body: doesnt matter so long the hips are good and child bearing 
makeup: dont care for it, but some deep purple with a touch of gloss.

name: something that evokes the days of future past gone by, like tina; cindy, tiffany, rachel, alice, or sandy.


----------



## Det. Sipovich (Jul 11, 2022)

Height up to 165 cm, wide hips, big round butt, boobs up to B size, bit chubby. Face with a small-ish nose, high cheekbones. Eyes looking like the girl is at least present and thinking. No Jews or blacks.


----------



## fat venus (Jul 11, 2022)

for myself: i would love to be at least 180cm tall, buff as hell, with darker skin (im an extremely pale redhead. my skin is just translucent colourless.)

for men: lithe but toned, pale, no taller than 190cm.

for women: under 170cm, either chubby/fat with a round ass and big boobs or skinny and flat but with toned ballerina legs.

for both: dark eyelashes, dark eyes, long hair (the longer the better), very little body hair.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 11, 2022)

Det. Sipovich said:


> wide hips, big round butt, no Jews or blacks.


We love our desi/muslimas.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 11, 2022)

Petite and mildly fleshly, moderate sized breasts, wide hips.

A lot of the women I'm especially attracted to are 5 foot tall or thereabouts, which seems to be a somewhat common pairing for tall men (I'm not real tall, but I'm a few inches above my racial and national average), both the short woman and the tall man like how the man looms over the woman. C cup is probably about the ideal breast size. Hips are important for curvy figure. I don't particularly like skinny but skinny is better than fat.

I kind of like women with stronger jawlines, which I know is extremely gay.

Age isn't really body type, but I seem to be drawn more to women about 5-10 years older than me. When I was in my late teens that'd be mid-twenties, now in my mid-twenties it's early-thirties. Like tan/duskier skin and black hair. I used to like red hair and paler skin but to be honest what I like is driven more by what I've had better experiences with and I have better memories of short older ethnic women than I do short younger redhaired women. It might be sort of a complex of not moving on from my first girlfriend.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Jul 11, 2022)

I am a man and I endorse this message.


----------



## Afinepickle (Jul 11, 2022)

Pale skin, black hair, blue or green eyes, medium to medium-large tits and a GIGANTIC ass.

If I eat her ass out I want the cheeks to go past my ears dammit!


----------



## White_N (Jul 11, 2022)

99% chocolate



the remaining percentage is obviously love


----------



## Det. Sipovich (Jul 11, 2022)

JamesFargo said:


> We love our desi/muslimas.



I'd be interested in her after two or three beers. At least there's a non-zero chance my kid would be fixing my smartphones at home. Sweet lord, I'll lose my Racism Club membership one of those days


----------



## Reluctant MC (Jul 11, 2022)

In women I like them either slim with small boobs and nice waist-hip ratio or very fit, sporty with strong thighs. Either short or very long hair.
Men... probably normal with some muscle, around 15-20% bodyfat, who smell like bar soap with a pleasant voice. I do have a thing for long-haired chubby programmers though. A shame they stay inside most of the time.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 11, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> It might be sort of a complex of not moving on from my first girlfriend.






I was working at a retail store and a BBL transferred in, I got obsessed for some reason and when she got the ick and switched shifts I was destroyed. Just seeing her would make my entire day, I felt this rush everytime I clocked in and she was also scheduled, now I barely feel anything.  It's so hard to get laid in these trying times.

Crowdfinding a Morrissey tattoo.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 11, 2022)

Big booba 
Long hair
Taller than me
Strong
Maybe some chub on the belly
Different nationality than me
A beauty mark
The physical ability to tolerate my autism

Yknow, just normal standards.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 11, 2022)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Different nationality than me


It's a good thing you specify this. Welsh women are raging chestlets, from what I've heard


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 11, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> It's a good thing you specify this. Welsh women are raging chestlets, from what I've heard


That but also because I want to move countries anyway


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jul 12, 2022)

I love guys with blond hair.  A bit of a belly is a plus, not a twink or all muscly.  A bit unpopular but I like short dudes.


----------



## Xolanite (Jul 12, 2022)

Any that ages like a fine wine.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 12, 2022)

Honestly not that picky.  As long as she's not a whale or British.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 12, 2022)

mr.moon1488 said:


> As long as she's not a whale or British.






This is Daphne erasure.


Afinepickle said:


> If I eat her ass out I want the cheeks to go past my ears dammit!


A nice girl who doesn't have a g-string, but a hammock.


----------



## Lee Crabb (Jul 14, 2022)

Any skin color except fake tan white or "orange"
Natural hair color.
No tattoos or piercings. A dealbreaker.
Any range between small and large breasts are good, but if she is overweight or somewhat obese, they better be large.
Shorter than me.
Keeps up with grooming. Facial hair is worse than anything else.


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jul 14, 2022)

well, not fat to start


----------



## Fag Albert (Jul 14, 2022)

5'5, skinny arms, beer gut, and flapjack titties.


----------



## Panzermensch (Jul 15, 2022)

Obviously a dude
Any height
Nice ass
Doesn't shave alot (minus down there if theres too much but he should atleast have a bit)
Isn't a twink nor a hunk.
Some thighs that are nice for a guy.

That's about it (ofc my husband is all of these)


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 15, 2022)

At least 6'9 and has this haircut


----------



## Garfieldchu (Jul 15, 2022)

Long dark hair
Big brown eyes
Killer brows
Full lips
Slim
Tiny waist
Medium breasts that look larger due to her petite frame
Butt that isn't huge or pancake, and has that nice shape to it


----------



## PaleTay (Jul 16, 2022)

Blonde or sandy brown hair
Slightly tall with long legs 5"6 -5"8
Tan
Muscular legs and butt with some lat and back definition

I like gymnasts and fitness models.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 16, 2022)

Lithe and willowy, delicate face for women. Variable for men. White with no Jewish or nonwhite blood. I think black curly hair with dark blue eyes looks really good together. No tic tac heads/oval heads or tiny rat teeth and/or gums showing. No eyes too far apart or close together. I like fair, untanned skin, unblemished by the sun.


----------



## Anime Kid With Goggles (Jul 16, 2022)

Basically any human that isn't a deathfat, retarded, or severely deformed, is out of league for me. 

So idk, I guess one of those mildly overweight, dangerhair tumblr girls are my best bet, in the rare chance that they aren't gay, or want to be within 10 feet of a man.


----------



## Mango Cobra (Jul 16, 2022)

I like short women. Fit is a plus, curvy and plush is also acceptable.

Honestly as long as they're not a deathfat, have a half-decent personality, and aren't turbo leftist I'm into most women, even if that means I'm in danger of miscegenation since the majority of Native women I've met are either Morbidly Obese, have shitty personalities, or are turbo-lefty to the point where they won't shut up about stolen land, and I have no interest in that shit.

Larger breasts are great too.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jul 16, 2022)

I just love women!


----------



## Shidoen (Jul 16, 2022)

Anime posting is cringe but this is my personal ideal body type:



Now for someone I would like to date, honestly just anyone that won’t crush my pelvis but I heavily prefer well-muscled women.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 16, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> At least 6'9 and has this haircut
> 
> View attachment 3495088


Japanese tradwife in the front, Tumblr feminist on the back


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Jul 16, 2022)

Shorter than me by a decent amount. Petite, but with a decent ass/hip ratio.


----------

